# Review: Exo Terra Calcium Powder ( Pictures & Review By Me )



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

This is the first review by me, I plan to do alot more products/equitment in the future! So heres the first item , The exo terra Calcium powder.

The first thing that I find interesting about this product is the fact that theres many differant calcium powder for differant reptiles, as you can see in the picture I have Leopard Gecko, Chameleon & Bearded Dragon. But this is really not necessary as there is a large range of other calcium powders out there that can be used with all/most reps. Also the tubs are really small meaning they become expensive when you have to buy many differant powders every month or so. And as you can see by the picture below theres no real differance in the overall powder:


So overall its a good idea, but its not needed, Exo terra should start creating a powder that is for lizards in general, as they would sell more, however having all these containers on a shelf does look impressive but as you start needing to buy new powder for multiple reps all the time, it starts getting expensive. 

Rating : 5/10


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Please let me know what you think! I'll continue to do more products if you like the reviews :2thumb:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

a break down of the contents maybe and %ages that way you could compare it to other calcium powders like Calypso.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i thought dragon dust is vitamin powder isnt it ?


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> a break down of the contents maybe and %ages that way you could compare it to other calcium powders like Calypso.


Yeah I agree, I had planned on typing out the contents , but never got round to it, i'll remember next time, and I'll edit this one


----------



## sumpy (Dec 1, 2008)

Dragon dust isnt a calcium supplie for reps, its an icb (insect cricket balancer) which means it should be fed to live foods before fed to reps.

Not sure whether i misunderstood the first post but i wouldnt use it as a main calcium supplie.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> This is the first review by me, I plan to do alot more products/equitment in the future! So heres the first item , The exo terra Calcium powder.
> 
> The first thing that I find interesting about this product is the fact that theres many differant calcium powder for differant reptiles, as you can see in the picture I have Leopard Gecko, Chameleon & Bearded Dragon. But this is really not necessary as there is a large range of other calcium powders out there that can be used with all/most reps. Also the tubs are really small meaning they become expensive when you have to buy many differant powders every month or so. *And as you can see by the picture below theres no real differance in the overall powder:*
> 
> ...



How can you make this statement from simply the look of the powder? With the best will in the world this is fool hardy. I like your idea of writing product reviews, but making statements like this aren't helpful. Have you conducted long term trials on each, with suitable controls...

Andy


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

sumpy said:


> Dragon dust isnt a calcium supplie for reps, its an icb (insect cricket balancer) which means it should be fed to live foods before fed to reps.
> 
> Not sure whether i misunderstood the first post but i wouldnt use it as a main calcium supplie.


wrong. it is vitamins, not calcium and it is to be dusted on the food, not fed to them, but when you read on i wouldnt advise doing anything with it... i give this product 1/10. before i joined this site i used this for my suppliment 100%. for 7 months. little did i realise i was doing harm to my dragons...this has *1%* calcium, the rest is vitamins, so my beardies almost got mbd because this product is so misleading. dont use.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

You have also overlooked the fact its actually t-rex supplements you have been reviewing not an exo terra calcium supplement , this range of products will be dissapearing from the uk soon anyway....


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

pink said:


> You have also overlooked the fact its actually t-rex supplements you have been reviewing not an exo terra calcium supplement , this range of products will be dissapearing from the uk soon anyway....


 why are they disappearing?


----------

